# Class action lawsuits



## bgc_fan (Apr 5, 2009)

I don't think that there is a running thread for class action lawsuits, but they seem to be coming up fairly regularly.

For example, last week there was one that was approved regarding price fixing wire harnesses in cars.
https://www.ctvnews.ca/autos/canadi...5-6m-price-fixing-scheme-settlement-1.4817399
Which applies to people who either purchased or leased new cars of the following makes: Honda/Acura, Nissan/Infiniti, Toyota/Lexus, Subaru and/or Pontiac Vibes brands, between January 1, 1999 and November 30, 2014.

The site to register is https://www.autopartsettlement.ca/.

I'm just thinking there should be a sticky thread for these settlements so people know about them.


----------



## Money172375 (Jun 29, 2018)

bgc_fan said:


> I don't think that there is a running thread for class action lawsuits, but they seem to be coming up fairly regularly.
> 
> For example, last week there was one that was approved regarding price fixing wire harnesses in cars.
> https://www.ctvnews.ca/autos/canadi...5-6m-price-fixing-scheme-settlement-1.4817399
> ...


I’ve joined a few now, but never really followed up. Need to dig up my reference numbers and see when I can expect to get paid.


----------



## kelaa (Apr 5, 2016)

My impression is that its good for the lawyers and administrators, who will suck up maybe 40% or more of the payout. Take the remaining money and divide it among the claimants and its a pittance. But if you consider it "free money", it only costs some of your time.


----------



## nobleea (Oct 11, 2013)

Thanks, never heard of this one. We have 2 vehicles that qualify during that time period.


----------



## bgc_fan (Apr 5, 2009)

kelaa said:


> My impression is that its good for the lawyers and administrators, who will suck up maybe 40% or more of the payout. Take the remaining money and divide it among the claimants and its a pittance. But if you consider it "free money", it only costs some of your time.


True that most of it is eaten by lawyers and administrators. OTOH, how much effort is actually done by the claimants? A quick webform and you get a payout?

Of course, (in this case) whatever the price fixing may have cost the claimants is probably higher than the payout, but then again, would the claimants really know about this? Or would they actually go through the effort on their own to recoup the funds?


----------



## MrMatt (Dec 21, 2011)

The purpose of a class action is really to make the cost of doing the wrong thing expensive for companies.
Compensation is really a secondary objective.


The thing is that for a very small damage, it doesn't make sense to sue, class actions fix that balance to make holding the offenders accountable.
Paying out a nominal sum to the people injured gives it some legitimacy.


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

https://www.theglobeandmail.com/business/article-ontario-court-clears-class-action-to-proceed-against-td-over-fees/ ... this is behind a paywall but I'm sure there're plenty of writeups regarding these classaction suits, particularly on law firms websites. Don't have time to dig out them to list.


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

A minimum payout of $25 for this lawsuit, and it looks like the settlement has already been reached.

We have qualified for 2 past class action lawsuits and received $50 on the first one, and $1200 on the second one. We also qualify for this one.

Basically fill out the form and wait for the cheque to arrive.

I believe the Siskinds law firm in London represented this lawsuit, as they do many others. I read somewhere they have never lost a class action suit.


----------



## AltaRed (Jun 8, 2009)

Beaver101 said:


> https://www.theglobeandmail.com/business/article-ontario-court-clears-class-action-to-proceed-against-td-over-fees/ ... this is behind a paywall but I'm sure there're plenty of writeups regarding these classaction suits, particularly on law firms websites. Don't have time to dig out them to list.


This has been long overdue. There have been countless proposals and public input on the need to eliminate trailer fees to DIY investors for so many years. These class action lawsuits should help the CSC finally ban the practice (except Ford in ON seems to think saving Bay Street jobs is in his best interest). We'd all get an extra 25bp interest on something as simple as brokerage ISAs if we could buy F class rather than A class. The system is perverse as it currently stands.


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

People can choose to donate the cash award to a charity designated by the individual vehicle manufacturers.

As it is likely a small payout of $25 or a little more, we chose to donate the money to the GM designated charity.

The small payout won't do anything for us, but if a lot of people donate the money maybe a charity can do something useful with it.


----------



## bgc_fan (Apr 5, 2009)

sags said:


> People can choose to donate the cash award to a charity designated by the individual vehicle manufacturers.
> 
> As it is likely a small payout of $25 or a little more, we chose to donate the money to the GM designated charity.
> 
> The small payout won't do anything for us, but if a lot of people donate the money maybe a charity can do something useful with it.


A nice gesture, but I suspect that GM would be able to claim it as a charitable expense eligible for favourable tax treatment.


----------



## Mukhang pera (Feb 26, 2016)

kelaa said:


> My impression is that its good for the lawyers and administrators, who will suck up maybe 40% or more of the payout. Take the remaining money and divide it among the claimants and its a pittance. But if you consider it "free money", it only costs some of your time.


True enuff. There are a handful of lawyers engaged in looking for potential class actions to bring, then they search out a "victim" to act as "representative plaintiff". That person will be paid more than any class member receives, although not up front. Yes, class members generally receive miniscule amounts, while altruistic class counsel eat quite well off the file for bringing the miscreant defendant(s) to heel, all in the public good.

Take these examples:

_Pro-Sys Consultants Ltd._ v. _Microsoft Corporation_, 2018 BCSC 2091

There, the plaintiff brought an indirect purchaser competition class action. The plaintiff alleged that the defendant Microsoft committed various anti-competitive wrongs enabling it to charge higher prices for a number of its products.

Virtually any non-Apple personal computer user from 1998-2010 was a class member. The case settled for about $300 million, although its was said it could require Microsoft to pay more depending on how many claims were presented. The court approved lawyers’ fees of $100 million.

https://www.bccourts.ca/jdb-txt/sc/18/20/2018BCSC2091cor1.htm


In another case the settlement fund of about $25 million was said to be 19% of the cheque cashing fees collected by the defendant “Money Mart” in B.C. over a period of years. The court approved counsel fees of 30% of that. 

See: 

_MacKinnon _v. _National Money Mart Company_, 2010 BCSC 1008

https://www.bccourts.ca/jdb-txt/SC/10/10/2010BCSC1008.htm


----------



## Money172375 (Jun 29, 2018)

Canadian Honda Airbag Class Action Settlement


----------



## bgc_fan (Apr 5, 2009)

Money172375 said:


> Canadian Honda Airbag Class Action Settlement


As a follow-up, here's a link to the other manufacturers: Canadian Takata Airbag Class Action Settlement


----------



## scorpion_ca (Nov 3, 2014)

Money172375 said:


> Canadian Honda Airbag Class Action Settlement


Do we need to do anything other than waiting at this moment?


----------



## Money172375 (Jun 29, 2018)

Just wait. There’s a hearing dec 22


----------



## scorpion_ca (Nov 3, 2014)

I have received the following email from Siskinds LLP.

*Investigation of Potential Class Action Against GFL Environmental Inc.*

Siskinds LLP is investigating a potential securities class action against GFL Environmental Inc. (TSX/NYSE: GFL; GFLU). The investigation arises out of the research report released on August 18, 2020 by Spruce Point Capital Management LLC that contains numerous allegations regarding GFL’s management, operations and financial reporting.

We would like to speak with you if you acquired shares or other securities of GFL Environmental Inc. prior to the release of the Spruce Point report on August 18, 2020, including subordinate voting shares or tangible equity units acquired in GFL’s initial public offering that closed on or around March 5, 2020, or GFL securities acquired on a stock exchange.

Inquiries should be directed to:

Anthony O’Brien
Siskinds LLP
Tel: 416-594-4394
Email: [email protected]


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

Garvin v. Unified Port of San Diego - Home







www.rentalcarfeesettlement.com





If You Rented a Vehicle at the San Diego International Airport or Elsewhere on Port Tidelands between May 10, 2018 and July 24, 2020, You May Be Entitled to a Payment from a Class Action Settlement.

Amount: $3.50 for each rental between those dates


----------



## scorpion_ca (Nov 3, 2014)

Received the following email today - 



Mutual Fund Fees Class Actions – Update and Request for Information​




You are receiving this email because you previously signed up to receive updates about our class actions against mutual fund trustees/managers relating to the payment of trailing commissions to discount brokers.

We are writing to provide an update and request information from you.

*First, we are pleased to report that the class action against TD Asset Management Inc. has now been successfully certified, *following the recent dismissal of a motion for leave to appeal by the defendant from the certification decision of the Ontario Superior Court of Justice released in February this year. The certified class for the TD class action includes all persons that hold or previously held any units of a TD mutual fund through a discount broker.

The other six class actions concerning Scotia/Dynamic, CIBC, RBC, National Bank, BMO and Mackenzie mutual funds are separately proceeding towards certification.

Second, if you have not already done so, we are following up to ask you to email us at [email protected] to identify which mutual fund(s) you currently hold or previously held through a discount broker. You can identify your fund(s) by name or fund code (e.g. Scotia Canadian Dividend Fund or BNS385) if you have that information available, or alternatively you can just identify the fund family (e.g. Scotia mutual funds).

If you would prefer to provide the information about your holdings by telephone, please contact Gigi Pao at 226-636-1615.

We would appreciate learning more about your investments, as this information may be important to advancing these actions. Your information will be held by Siskinds in strict confidence.

Thank you for your assistance.​


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

Canadians sue Facebook over use of personal info

For fans of FakeBook.


----------



## eleanor (May 3, 2014)

Does anyone have an idea of what the payout on this might be? I have not purchased Mutual Funds for a very long time, so it would be quite labour intensive to dig out the old paperwork. I would be willing to search for it though, if the payout wasn't the $5 - $10, sometimes involved in class action suits.


----------



## Mechanic (Oct 29, 2013)

How about a class action for gasoline price fixing ? That could be a dandy, the lawyers could make a pile off that one.


----------



## bgc_fan (Apr 5, 2009)

I've been seeing this ad about class action settlement with Microsoft. Wasn't sure if it was real, but I guess it is. If you purchased PC versions of Microsoft MS-DOS, Windows, Office, Word, and/or Excel between 1998 and 2010, you are entitled to compensation. This includes pre-loaded software, so if you bought a computer that had Windows pre-installed that counts, you don't need proof or to have purchased it separately.

Website: Microsoft PC Software Class Action Settlement

Here's an aricle about it: Microsoft Is In A Class Action Lawsuit In Canada & You Might Be Able To Claim Money


----------



## agent99 (Sep 11, 2013)

bgc_fan said:


> I've been seeing this ad about class action settlement with Microsoft. Wasn't sure if it was real, but I guess it is.


I have bought almost every version of Windows since v3.1 back in early 90s. I no longer have records, so just for fun claimed one for each of our present laptop OSs. Don't know what happened to the disks for versions I used to use on my Desktop. 95, 98 Millenium, 2000 etc.


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

scorpion_ca said:


> Received the following email today -
> 
> 
> 
> Mutual Fund Fees Class Actions – Update and Request for Information​


Interesting. Here's the web site for the lawsuit.

This is an interesting one. I went to the law firm's web site, thinking this was probably a silly frivolous suit, but it's not frivolous. The issue is that discount brokerages are paid trailing commissions on mutual funds.

_[Discount brokers] are not allowed to provide investment advice. *Since no advice is provided to investors who purchase mutual funds through discount brokers, these investors receive no value for the trailing commissions that are deducted from their mutual fund investments.*_​​_Siskinds LLP has filed proposed class actions against various mutual fund trustees and managers challenging the trailing commissions they have paid to discount brokers on mutual funds under their management. The class actions seek damages for the mutual fund investors._​
I believe this issue may even cover ISAs. I have held various savings ISAs for years, paying 0.25% trailing fee to TD... for years! This is actually a lot of money. For many of us, this is more than we've ever lost to overpriced lawnmowers or bread.

Here's a previous thread at CMF about the ISA trailing fees
And an older CMF thread about this lawsuit, before it got this far

Assuming an average 50K ISA balance, I might have easily paid $125 a year x 10 years = $1250 in trailer fees to TD. And I'm sure that some of you around here have paid several thousand $ in such fees.

I am getting in touch with the law firm to draw their attention to TDB8150 & similar ISAs, which strictly speaking are not mutual funds, but which do have trailer fees. Disclosed in the official brochure as '6. Dealer Compensation'.


----------



## scorpion_ca (Nov 3, 2014)

"Dear Sir / Madam,

*If you own(ed) a 2012-2017 Toyota Camry (or hybrid) or a 2013-2017 Lexus ES,* this investigation may be of interest to you. If you think this might concern someone you know, please forward them this email.

Please be aware of the following class action investigation: *Toyota Camry & Lexus ES Moldy Air Conditioner (AC) Canadian Class Action*

For more information, please click here *https://www.clg.org/Class-Action/List-of-Class-Actions/Toyota-Camry-Lexus-ES-Moldy-Air-Conditioner-AC-Canadian-Class-Action*

Yours truly,

the Consumer Law Group Team"


----------



## bgc_fan (Apr 5, 2009)

scorpion_ca said:


> For more information, please click here *https://www.clg.org/Class-Action/List-of-Class-Actions/Toyota-Camry-Lexus-ES-Moldy-Air-Conditioner-AC-Canadian-Class-Action*


That's an interesting link with a number of other class action lawsuits. 

This optical disk drive one may be of interest for those who purchased an optical drive since 2001. I imagine it would include computer systems and laptops. Optical Disk Drive Anti-Competition National Class Action | Consumer Law Group Class Actions Canada


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

This is one of Canada's largest class action settlements. Microsoft has agreed to pay out up to $517 million in a settlement over anti-competitive practices. Any money not claimed by consumers will be returned to Microsoft.

CBC article on Microsoft class action
and
Web site for the settlement and making your claim

You have to be a resident of Canada, and have bought Microsoft software between 1998 and 2010. This includes: Windows, Office, Word, Excel, and MS-DOS. It also includes buying a PC that was pre loaded with MS software, like Windows.

Myself, I bought MS-DOS plus two computers that were pre-loaded with Windows, so I submitted a claim for these 3 purchases x $13 = $39



kelaa said:


> My impression is that its good for the lawyers and administrators, who will suck up maybe 40% or more of the payout. Take the remaining money and divide it among the claimants and its a pittance.


In this Microsoft settlement, the legal costs are roughly 20% of the payout and there's still $400 million being paid out to consumers. Nobody can call that a pittance! The law firms have done a great job suing Microsoft for their unfair practices and anti-competitive behaviour, and they deserve these legal fees. Most of the settlement is being paid out.


----------



## scorpion_ca (Nov 3, 2014)

"Dear Sir / Madam,

If you or a family member developed bladder cancer after being prescribed the diabetes medication Actos, this class action may be of interest to you. If you think this might concern someone you know, please forward them this email. 

Please be aware of the following update: $25 million Settlement. 

For more information, please click here Actos Bladder Cancer Canadian Class Action | Consumer Law Group Class Actions Canada. 

Yours truly,

the Consumer Law Group Team"


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

I received a settlement paycheque from the class action versus Wells Fargo. Not bad ... 69 USD so about $87

That's enough to buy 58 cans of sardines.

That's one of the larger class action payouts I've had. If you were also a Wells Fargo customer you might want to take a look at


WFSettlement



Beware... if one of these is sitting in your mailbox, the cheque has an expiry date.


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

james4beach said:


> If You Rented a Vehicle at the San Diego International Airport or Elsewhere on Port Tidelands between May 10, 2018 and July 24, 2020, You May Be Entitled to a Payment from a Class Action Settlement.


Now I feel kind of dumb for being lazy and failing to file my claim before the deadline. I won't be able to get my $13.


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

^ I think your time (even it's 5 minutes and you're on the computer anyways, yada, yada plus nothing to say your personal info) ... is worth more than (US)$13.


----------



## Money172375 (Jun 29, 2018)

bgc_fan said:


> I don't think that there is a running thread for class action lawsuits, but they seem to be coming up fairly regularly.
> 
> For example, last week there was one that was approved regarding price fixing wire harnesses in cars.
> Canadian drivers eligible to take part in $25.6M price-fixing scheme settlement
> ...


Got my cheques today. 2 x $25


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

A lawfirm called Siskinds is considering a class action against Turquoise Hill Resources (TRQ).

If you held TRQ between Sept - July 2019, you might want to reach out to this guy.


----------



## nobleea (Oct 11, 2013)

Lithium Ion Batteries Price Fixing Class Action


This website has been established to provide general information related to the proposed settlement of the case referred to as Lithium Ion Batteries Price Fixing Class Action.




www.batteriessettlement.ca




Class action lawsuits were commenced in Ontario, British Columbia, and Quebec alleging that several LIB manufacturers (the “Defendants”) conspired to fix prices for LIBs, resulting in higher prices for LIBs and LIB Products sold in Canada.
LIBs are rechargeable batteries used in electronic products.
LIB Products are laptop computers, notebook computers, tablet computers, e-book readers, MP3 players, personal digital assistants, handheld GPS, handheld video players, cellphones, smartphones (excluding cellphones and smartphones sold as part of a service contract) or replacement batteries for any of these products. 
Settlements totaling CDN$21.3 million were reached with Defendants.

Looks like anyone in Canada is eligible. No receipt is necessary for the $20. Might get more if you have proof or purchase.

Probably pretty rare that you haven't purchased at least one of those things in that time period. I think we bought 4 items in that time period.


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

nobleea said:


> Probably pretty rare that you haven't purchased at least one of those things in that time period. I think we bought 4 items in that time period.


Yeah we've all bought tons of these lithium ion batteries. Thanks, I applied.


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

Still working on that MS classaction (several desktops and laptops) - reminder: this upcoming Thursday is last day for claim submission.

Optical drives - need to dig deeper - who keeps their paper receipts for more than a year or 2? Sigh.


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

Beaver101 said:


> Still working on that MS classaction (several desktops and laptops) - reminder: *this upcoming Thursday is last day for claim submission.*


Oh yes, everyone should get on the Microsoft one if they haven't! For those of us who bought a lot of computers for the family, that could easily add up to $30 or $50


----------



## MrMatt (Dec 21, 2011)

Mechanic said:


> How about a class action for gasoline price fixing ? That could be a dandy, the lawyers could make a pile off that one.


They keep failing to find evidence of widespread price fixing, though there are incidents.


price fixing gas canada - Google Search



If you have evidence of price-fixing or other anticompetitive activity in the retail gasoline sector, please contact us toll-free at *1-800-348-5358* or use our online complaint form.


----------



## peterk (May 16, 2010)

Does purchasing student versions of MS windows or MS office (heavily discounted) count?

Does purchasing corporate group-rate for personal use versions of MS office (also heavily discounted) count?

I don't think I've ever paid nearly full price for a Microsoft software. Though I've definitely bought 2 or 3 laptops with MS windows as part of the package.


----------



## agent99 (Sep 11, 2013)

james4beach said:


> Yeah we've all bought tons of these lithium ion batteries. Thanks, I applied.


I did too. At least three laptops, two tablets and one phone during that period. Plus some smaler devices using the coin sized batteries. But, not worth trying to find the invoices!


----------



## kcowan (Jul 1, 2010)

if I get $20, how much does the lawyer get?


----------



## Mukhang pera (Feb 26, 2016)

kcowan said:


> if I get $20, how much does the lawyer get?


$150 million.


----------



## Zipper (Nov 18, 2015)

Received $94.75 from Blue Buffalo for a dog food class action suit. I have participated in several of these over the years and this is one of my largest payouts. I have a few more in the pipeline so here's hoping. "Show me the money!"


----------



## kcowan (Jul 1, 2010)

How did your dog make out?


----------



## scorpion_ca (Nov 3, 2014)

Just received an email from Paypal that soap settlement administrator (Dial Complete litigation) has sent me $8.82. Is there anyone else receive this email?


----------



## Zipper (Nov 18, 2015)

Yes I got mine saying to claim at PayPal. It was for $10.82 and I'm not signing up for PayPal to claim it.


----------



## Mukhang pera (Feb 26, 2016)

kcowan said:


> How did your dog make out?


Don't ask that! He's never owned a dog.


----------



## Tostig (Nov 18, 2020)

scorpion_ca said:


> Just received an email from Paypal that soap settlement administrator (Dial Complete litigation) has sent me $8.82. Is there anyone else receive this email?


Lucky you. In the class action against Amgen, the lawyers sent a letter stating I was entitled to $10. But since the processing fee would cost more, they hoped that I understand I wasn't going to get any cheques.


----------



## Zipper (Nov 18, 2015)

Mukhang pera said:


> Don't ask that! He's never owned a dog.


We have 2 Bichons and a Yorkie.😀


----------



## scorpion_ca (Nov 3, 2014)

Zipper said:


> Yes I got mine saying to claim at PayPal. It was for $10.82 and I'm not signing up for PayPal to claim it.


I opened an account with PayPal to claim it. However, I haven't linked my bank account with PayPal. If you are not signing up with Paypal, you can forward it to me and I can claim it for you and donate that amount to any charity thru PayPal donor Fund.


----------



## scorpion_ca (Nov 3, 2014)

Those who are not comfortable to link your bank account with your PayPal account, you can donate to your favorite charity thru PayPal Giving Fund Canada.


----------



## bgc_fan (Apr 5, 2009)

Anyone buy Aveeno products because they advertised "Active Naturals"?





Home | Piccolo v. Johnson & Johnson Inc. et al.







www.aveenoactivenaturalssettlement.ca


----------



## latebuyer (Nov 15, 2015)

Interesting thread. I receive emails about the trailing fees class action against TD and will be interested to see what happens there. I'm amazed if anyone can beat the big banks.


----------



## latebuyer (Nov 15, 2015)

I don't know if this class action lawsuit was talked about. Shareholders won against cibc









Court approves $125-million settlement in "David vs. Goliath" case | Advisor's Edge


The class action alleged CIBC failed to disclose U.S. subprime exposure during the financial crisis




www.advisor.ca


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

latebuyer said:


> I don't know if this class action lawsuit was talked about. Shareholders won against cibc
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow that case went on for 14 years.

Makes you wonder what kind of shenanigans the banks are engaging in today. They'll get sued, and then everyone will forget about it by the time the courts rule on it in the year 2037.

Big corporate crime pays very well. As an executive, you screw around and cheat others, take home massive salary and bonuses. Then when things go south, you quit your job and distance yourself from it. Of course you get to keep the money. Many years later, the corporation is sued but who cares, you're long gone and have no liability for it any more.


----------



## m3s (Apr 3, 2010)

Banks and financial institutions can get away with that because who can afford 14 years in court



> Additionally, the action represented a “bet the firm” case to the lawyers involved from Rochon Genova LLP, as *they had agreed to indemnify the plaintiffs if they lost the case* and costs were awarded to the bank. That bill would have amounted to several million dollars, the court noted.


Lots of cases against the banks in the US as well. If only there was an open source and transparent alternative


----------



## Mukhang pera (Feb 26, 2016)

My ship has come in! Just received an email thus:

_Your $20.00 Undocumented Claim in the Canadian Lithium Ion Batteries class action is approved. This is an advance notification that your payment will be issued via Interac e-Transfer very shortly. If you do not have auto deposit set up with your financial institution, you will require a security answer to complete the Interac e-Transfer transaction. _

I hope I'll manage the skill-testing question. Then I'll be able to go out and buy a litre of gasoline with the spoils.


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

Mukhang pera said:


> My ship has come in!


Wow great news! This is two months of Netflix, 10 cans of sardines, or a really good bottle of wine. Some real scratch.


----------



## Thal81 (Sep 5, 2017)

Mukhang pera said:


> My ship has come in! Just received an email thus:
> [...]


Huh thanks for letting us know, that email was in my junk folder...


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

^ I was wondering about that - claim yesterday! Thanks for the update, MP!

Whoops, I forgot I "elected" the $18 cheque option - just have to wait for the mail now.


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

Thal81 said:


> Huh thanks for letting us know, that email was in my junk folder...


Whoa yeah seriously @Mukhang pera thanks a lot for posting this.

It was in my junk folder as well! My $20 has been approved. So it seems we'll see Interac payments shortly.

I don't currently have auto deposit. Does anyone know whether, if I enroll into that now, that this payment will automatically make its way? Or maybe it's too late to do that.


----------



## kcowan2000 (Mar 24, 2020)

The auto deposit starts immediately for all future deposits.


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

kcowan2000 said:


> The auto deposit starts immediately for all future deposits.


Thanks. I just registered for auto deposit.

Has anyone seen the battery payment yet, or just this notice that it's coming soon?


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

^ Just got my $18 cheque, time for some yummy gummy-bears!


----------



## scorpion_ca (Nov 3, 2014)

I haven't received the e-transfer yet.


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

^ Check your spam folder. E-transfer should be alot faster than a cheque and I got mine's.


----------



## Zipper (Nov 18, 2015)

Got my lithium cheque Monday along with my Ontario license sticker rebate.

💵 Whoo-hoo


----------



## Rebecca (Aug 10, 2014)

Has anyone NOT received notification of their lithium claim yet?


----------



## bgc_fan (Apr 5, 2009)

Rebecca said:


> Has anyone NOT received notification of their lithium claim yet?


I haven't.


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

scorpion_ca said:


> I haven't received the e-transfer yet.


Same here, I haven't received an e-transfer yet, and I'm set up for auto deposit.


----------



## Zipper (Nov 18, 2015)

I didn't receive a notice. It just showed up in the mail on Monday.


----------



## Retired Peasant (Apr 22, 2013)

Received notice email, but no $$ yet.


----------



## Birder (9 mo ago)

Just received this in today's email. Check your spam folder in case you are expecting something but did not receive an email.


----------



## scorpion_ca (Nov 3, 2014)

Received the same email earlier this month and today too but didn't receive my $20 yet.


----------



## nobleea (Oct 11, 2013)

bgc_fan said:


> Anyone buy Aveeno products because they advertised "Active Naturals"?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Got me $1.61 deposited today!


----------



## Zipper (Nov 18, 2015)

Mine was for $8.05 but you had to sign up for paypal so I deleted it.


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

^ I just saw mine's, same amount. What a PayPalITA.


----------



## scorpion_ca (Nov 3, 2014)

Zipper said:


> Mine was for $8.05 but you had to sign up for paypal so I deleted it.


I created a PayPal account last year to receive class action payments and then donate it to charity at the end of the year.


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

^ That's a creative idea. Thanks!


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

scorpion_ca said:


> Received the same email earlier this month and today too but didn't receive my $20 yet.


Same here. I received one of these emails in March and another in April, both saying payment "will be issued via Interac e-Transfer very shortly".

I haven't received the payment yet.


----------



## Thal81 (Sep 5, 2017)

I received my interact e-transfer e-mail on Wednesday. I'm $20 richer!


----------



## Mukhang pera (Feb 26, 2016)

Mine came in this morning.


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

^ Now you can get half a tank of gas instead ... took more than a month from your email to actually receiving e-transfer payment ... amazingly speedy, lol. On the bright side, getting it is better than not getting it. I've already spent mine cheque ($18) a week or 2 ago.


----------



## scorpion_ca (Nov 3, 2014)

$20 richer this morning when my overall portfolio dropped $20k yesterday...


----------



## scorpion_ca (Nov 3, 2014)

Mukhang pera said:


> Mine came in this morning.


Were you able to deposit it?

I can't. I am getting the following message when I enter the password.

_We’re sorry. The information you entered can’t be processed because it contains unacceptable symbols or words (for example, "<", ">", "www.", "https:", "script", etc.). Please re-enter your information without including any unacceptable symbols or words.
{Result #0002}_


----------



## bgc_fan (Apr 5, 2009)

james4beach said:


> Same here. I received one of these emails in March and another in April, both saying payment "will be issued via Interac e-Transfer very shortly".
> 
> I haven't received the payment yet.


I got the e-mail on April 29, and just got the deposit today. Based on everyone else posting about today, maybe they are just clearing out the payments in batches.


----------



## Mukhang pera (Feb 26, 2016)

scorpion_ca said:


> Were you able to deposit it?
> 
> I can't. I am getting the following message when I enter the password.
> 
> ...


Yes, no problem with deposit. On April 29 they sent me this email:

_Your $20.00 Undocumented Claim in the Canadian Lithium Ion Batteries class action is approved. This is an advance notification that your payment will be issued via Interac e-Transfer very shortly. The Sender of the Interac e-Transfer will be either: (1) Lithium Batteries Class Action or (2) Computershare Trust Company (RicePoint Administration Inc.’s parent company). If you do not have auto deposit set up with your financial institution, you will require a security answer to complete the Interac e-Transfer transaction. 

As a reminder, your security answer is:........_

Today I got a message saying the deposit was available. Below that message was a button to click on if I wanted to deposit at RBC (A bank I deal with) or I could click on "Select a different financial institution."

I clicked on RBC, got their sign-in page, signed and and was asked for the security answer. I typed in the number received on April 29 and got message the deposit was made. It was.


----------



## Mukhang pera (Feb 26, 2016)

scorpion_ca said:


> Were you able to deposit it?
> 
> I can't. I am getting the following message when I enter the password.
> 
> ...


I should have added, the security answer sent to me on April 29 was an 8-digit number.


----------



## scorpion_ca (Nov 3, 2014)

Mukhang pera said:


> I should have added, the security answer sent to me on April 29 was an 8-digit number.


Thanks.

I was able to deposit it to my other account. I couldn't deposit it to Simplii.


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

scorpion_ca said:


> I was able to deposit it to my other account. I couldn't deposit it to Simplii.


I received mine today too, deposited it to Simpli.

I used the $20 to take my mom out to the park. We got an espresso and ice cream sundae.


----------



## Rebecca (Aug 10, 2014)

I never received notification that it was coming, but the Interac transfer went through and I was notified by my bank of its arrival.


----------



## scorpion_ca (Nov 3, 2014)

Any other class action lawsuits in Canada that we can apply now?


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

There was a major data breach at Capital One + Amazon (in the US), and the companies will pay a $190 million settlement.

Those with Capital One accounts, and also those who applied for credit, may be members of the class. I automatically received an email from the law firm and think I'm in the class due to some banking I did with Capital One.

This class action is based in the US, but I wonder if I can still proceed with it? I'm no longer a US resident, but I was at the time.





__





Capital One Data Breach - Home







www.capitalonesettlement.com





Anyone bothering with this? The main thing I'm interested in are the Restoration Services, if I do end up having any identity theft in the US.


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

Check your spam folders! Today I got a
Canadian Microsoft Settlement / Règlement canadien Microsoft - DECISION

The claim # in this email matches my receipt from when I submitted it. That's how you know it's authentic. Copying and pasting some of the message below

​Good day,​​You will recall that sometime in the period November 23, 2020 to September 23, 2021, you submitted a Consumer Claim under the Canadian Microsoft Software Class Action Settlement for CAD$ 39.00.​​After a careful review, we are writing to confirm that this claim is APPROVED.​​You will be paid by cheque, sent regular ground mail to the mailing address you provided. Your cheque will be in the amount of CAD$ 39.00.​​If your mailing address has changed since you filed your claim, send us an email at [email protected] as soon as possible so that we may update your claim file accordingly.​​You can expect to receive payment in the late spring or early summer of 2022.​​


----------



## scorpion_ca (Nov 3, 2014)

james4beach said:


> Check your spam folders! Today I got a
> Canadian Microsoft Settlement / Règlement canadien Microsoft - DECISION


We haven't received any email yet.


----------



## Thal81 (Sep 5, 2017)

Darn I missed out on that one, I need to pay attention to these class action lawsuits :-/


----------



## Zipper (Nov 18, 2015)

Mine read at $26.00.

My son who is a programmer is supposed to be getting ~ $135.00


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

scorpion_ca said:


> We haven't received any email yet.


 ... same here, nothing yet on this one.


----------



## scorpion_ca (Nov 3, 2014)

Received the email this morning. $42 richer today!


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

scorpion_ca said:


> Received the email this morning. $42 richer today!


Nice! Was it the same notification of a cheque coming, or are they also paying using other mechanisms?

I hope I gave my current address when I submitted this. Is there a way to verify the address on file? I should email them.


----------



## scorpion_ca (Nov 3, 2014)

james4beach said:


> Nice! Was it the same notification of a cheque coming, or are they also paying using other mechanisms?
> 
> I hope I gave my current address when I submitted this. Is there a way to verify the address on file? I should email them.


You will be paid by cheque, sent regular ground mail to the mailing address you provided. Your cheque will be in the amount of CAD$ 42.00. 
If your mailing address has changed since you filed your claim, send us an email at *[email protected]* as soon as possible so that we may update your claim file accordingly.


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

^Just received notification my MS claim was approved. Now I can get half a MS stock ...whoo hoo!


----------



## Mukhang pera (Feb 26, 2016)

Received email this morning that my cheque for $100.50 is in the mail. Now let me see, is the cheque in the mail thing not one of the great untruths we were all warned about as kids, along with such things as "I'll still respect you in the morning" and "I am from the government, I am here to help you."


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

Mukhang pera said:


> Received email this morning that my cheque for $100.50 is in the mail


Wow that's a respectable amount


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

Mukhang pera said:


> Received email this morning that my cheque for $100.50 is in the mail. Now let me see, is the cheque in the mail thing not one of the great untruths we were all warned about as kids, along with such things as "I'll still respect you in the morning" and "I am from the government, I am here to help you."


 ... are you expecting the cheque to bounce? That would be cool ... for another lawsuit.


----------



## Mukhang pera (Feb 26, 2016)

james4beach said:


> Wow that's a respectable amount


Yes, true. My wife got a few dollars more. But then, she has burned through more Microsoft products.


----------



## Mukhang pera (Feb 26, 2016)

Beaver101 said:


> ... are you expecting the cheque to bounce? That would be cool ... for another lawsuit.


Great idea. An action for damages for all who received bad cheques. But then, would that just result in a second round of bad cheques?

Now, if anyone here was an inmate at the maximum security federal penitentiary Kent Institution in B.C. when it was in lockdown for 8 days in 2010, you might be in for a payoff. A class action has been in the works for some time. Been some growing pains, but it looks like it might finally get off the launchpad. The B.C. Court of Appeal has just given a tentative green light for that part of the action claiming damages for misfeasance in public office. Some of the Charter and other claims were pruned though and the trial court must still give its imprimatur to the misfeasance aspect of the claim. The Court of Appeal remarked, at para. 90 of the judgment:

_This means that the certification cannot survive, even for this claim, absent a fresh consideration of the preferable procedure requirement of s. 4(1)(d) [of the Class Proceedings Act]. _

You can read all about it here:


2022 BCCA 131 Ewert v. Canada (Attorney General)



So, how many CMFers were inmates of Her Majesty's Guesthouse at Kent in 2010? C'mon, surely a few

Of course, our tax dollars will have to fund the judgment, so that takes a bit of the glitter off it, I suppose.


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

Beaver101 said:


> ^Just received notification my MS claim was approved. Now I can get half a MS stock ...whoo hoo!


 ... has anyone (aside from MP) received their MS Claim cheque? My email stated I should be getting the cheque by late spring or early summer (2022) and now its website says by the end of summer? I mean I can wait but if it gets "lost" in the mail whilst waiting ... that's a bummer.


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

Beaver101 said:


> ... has anyone (aside from MP) received their MS Claim cheque? My email stated I should be getting the cheque by late spring or early summer (2022) and now its website says by the end of summer? I mean I can wait but if it gets "lost" in the mail whilst waiting ... that's a bummer.


I have not received my Microsoft cheque either.

Has anyone actually received a MS claim cheque yet?


----------



## Birder (9 mo ago)

New Class Action Opportunity re Optical disc Drives - $20 available with no proof of purchase

https://oddclassaction.com/


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

^ It also says even if you provide proof of purchase, you may not necessarily get more than $20 ... bummer.


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

james4beach said:


> I have not received my Microsoft cheque either.
> 
> Has anyone actually received a MS claim cheque yet?


 ... now you should get the cheque in late summer. Got a clarification response on this a couple of weeks ago. Guess the processors need the summer off first.


----------



## scorpion_ca (Nov 3, 2014)

Optical Disk Drives Price Fixing Class Action 





Optical Disc Drives Price Fixing Class Action


This website has been established to provide general information related to the proposed settlement of the case referred to as Optical Disc Drives Price Fixing Class Action.




oddclassaction.com


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

scorpion_ca said:


> Optical Disk Drives Price Fixing Class Action


I submitted my claim using the undocumented method. The whole thing took about 5 minutes.

Make sure you write down the Claim ID shown after you submit the form. Later emails they send (about payment) will quote the same Claim ID #.


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

^ It states that even you go the "documented" (aka receipts), you won't necessarily get more than $20 (the max for the undocumented method) which is a bummer 'cause I know I got them receipts to claim for waaaaay more than $20. ODD were either on laptops/desktop and external ones (which are guaranteed to work just enough for the warranty to expire!).

Payment is either DD or via cheque (less $2 handling).


----------



## scorpion_ca (Nov 3, 2014)

james4beach said:


> I submitted my claim using the undocumented method. The whole thing took about 5 minutes.
> 
> Make sure you write down the Claim ID shown after you submit the form. Later emails they send (about payment) will quote the same Claim ID #.


They should send you an email with claim ID. I got it within a minute of submitting my claim.


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

Proposed "coffee (one cup)" and "a donut" as settlement for the THI's privacy breach on its app for users.

Tim Hortons offers coffee and doughnut as proposed settlement in class action lawsuit

Sounds paltry as read in the article but has "a real value" ... LMAO  

Better ask for triple-triple if not a double-double there.


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

Beaver101 said:


> ... now you should get the cheque in late summer. Got a clarification response on this a couple of weeks ago. Guess the processors need the summer off first.


 ...just got my cheque for the Canada MS Software class action suit ... now I'm going to Starbucks and meet a few panhandlers enroute!


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

Beaver101 said:


> ...just got my cheque for the Canada MS Software class action suit ... now I'm going to Starbucks and meet a few panhandlers enroute!


Oh wow congrats.

Did anyone else receive the Microsoft cheque or e-transfer? I still haven't seen one.


----------



## Rebecca (Aug 10, 2014)

I received my Microsoft cheque today in the amount of $97. I'll be ordering dinner in for the whole family with that.


----------



## bgc_fan (Apr 5, 2009)

james4beach said:


> Oh wow congrats.
> 
> Did anyone else receive the Microsoft cheque or e-transfer? I still haven't seen one.


I got a cheque. Odd since I thought i arranged for transfer, but whatever.


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

I found a cheque in my mail box today, as well. Like you @bgc_fan I was surprised since I thought an e-transfer was coming.


----------



## scorpion_ca (Nov 3, 2014)

How much are you getting?


----------



## Money172375 (Jun 29, 2018)

I got $26


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

scorpion_ca said:


> How much are you getting?


I got $39. It depends on how many PC purchases one reported during the time period they indicated.


----------



## bgc_fan (Apr 5, 2009)

scorpion_ca said:


> How much are you getting?


I got $13, but then I don't buy much in the way of microsoft products, particularly in the time frame indicated.


----------



## Mukhang pera (Feb 26, 2016)

Found my Microsoft ck. for $100.50 in my p.o. box yesterday. It could have been there for a couple of weeks. I don't check the box that often. Ck. is dated July 22/22.


----------



## zinfit (Mar 21, 2021)

I got a letter saying holders of FB for the period 2016-2018 would be entitled to share in the distribution of a 100 million dollar settlement fund. In order to share in the distribution I need to file a claim no latter than October 22. Of coarse I didn't keep any records for that period. My holdings were in a RRSP.


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

zinfit said:


> I got a letter saying holders of FB for the period 2016-2018 would be entitled to share in the distribution of a 100 million dollar settlement fund. In order to share in the distribution I need to file a claim no latter than October 22. Of coarse I didn't keep any records for that period. My holdings were in a RRSP.


 ... if FB stands for FaceBook which is a "stock" "investment", it WILL DEFINITELY require proof of holdings/purchase so a claim can be validated.

Better dig up those "electronic" (if not in paper format) RRSP monthly statements or request it from your financial institution if you want to submit your claim. I don't think you should have a problem going back to 2016 as it's only about 6 years ago.

Right now, I'm waiting for the go-word to submit my a claim on those closet index (mutual) funds that were offered by the banks. I got my electronic statements (from 2010 even) of my RRSP/LIRA accounts all lined up.


----------



## Dilbert (Nov 20, 2016)

Just received an email indicating that payment was being processed. That took a while!

Oops, I may have posted this in the wrong thread. I’m referring to the CRT class action. Mods, feel free to delete.


----------



## Money172375 (Jun 29, 2018)

Got $30 today from the CRT suit.


----------



## OptsyEagle (Nov 29, 2009)

Money172375 said:


> Got $30 today from the CRT suit.


Was it a cheque in the mail or did you receive it by interac online transfer.


----------



## Money172375 (Jun 29, 2018)

OptsyEagle said:


> Was it a cheque in the mail or did you receive it by interac online transfer.


interac direct to my account.


----------



## Birder (9 mo ago)

Just got $30.99 via interac direct deposit.


----------



## Zipper (Nov 18, 2015)

I got a $30.99 interact deposit.
I have a dog food one in the wind but that is probably a long way off.
I prefer interac or cheque with these.
Paypal is a non-starter for me so I just refuse those.


----------



## like_to_retire (Oct 9, 2016)

I got $49.60 interac e-transfer for CRT class action today. I'm rich.


----------



## OptsyEagle (Nov 29, 2009)

OK. So I did not get any money mail from the CRT lawsuit today but I did get $20 from the CRT lawsuit on August 25, 2020. They called this the minimum payment.

So I am guessing you guys held out for more and that is why you are getting your's today. Not a bad rate of return if you did. Perhaps I am missing something.


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

I also got $20 from the CRT lawsuit, same date as @OptsyEagle 

Congrats to those of you getting much more!


----------



## scorpion_ca (Nov 3, 2014)

Any other outstanding lawsuits?


----------



## Mukhang pera (Feb 26, 2016)

I got $41.87 from CRT action today. So, my case must have been a bit more compelling than some here - eg. Optsy, J4B, Zipper et al. - but a tad less meritorious than others, such as like_to_retire.


----------



## kcowan (Jul 1, 2010)

Got a cheque for $2635 from Mercedes for their lies about emissions.


----------



## Mechanic (Oct 29, 2013)

30.99 showed up in my account from the CRT class action. Took a while, wife was wondering where it was from. Maybe she thought I had a side gig as a gigolo 🤣


----------

